# MONSTER REDS Report would have been KW Records!



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

I got out around 2:30 today with mild temps and a current that was moving pretty fast. I was looking for bull reds and threw on a few with them running from everything I was putting in front of them and they were being very skittish. With boats running around looking and no one hooking up I figured it was going to be a tuff afternoon but I stuck it out and all the boats left. As I am going up to one spot I see a monster red and I make the perfect cast on it jigged my bait and it inhales it! It takes off my drag screaming and the fish is not slowing down it keeps going and I start seeing mono backing from my braid in no time then I start seeing the metal of my 4000 reel spool the fish is about to spool me so I start to pedal towards the fish and tighten my drag. I finally get the fish to turn and I start gaining line. After many more runs and a fish that just didn’t want to come in I got it to my yak and get the fish grips in it I felt like my kayak was going to flip trying to get this fish into my yak but I had my out riggers on to help me stand up so that helped out. I get her in get the measuring board out it was 48 inches from the nose to its tail not even pinched. My biggest redfish ever! I get her revived go back and catch one 40 inches and one more at 42 inches. As it starts to get dark I am about to head in when I see one more monster red throw on it and get hooked up and here I go again but this one doesn’t come as close to spooling me but it seems like it’s taking longer to get in. I got her up 47 inches from nose to tail. The 2 fish would have been kayak wars records if it was going on right now. It was a great day to end the 2010 season! The pics are from the two biggest fish.


----------



## user10309 (Sep 28, 2009)

Congrats on a fine day of fishing, way to end 2010. I just love the pull of a redfish, there is no fish like a redfish.
Tight Lines, Capt. John.
Happy Holidays.


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

That's a nice one Brandon!


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

good report! those were some huge bulls...my biggest was about 47" and certainly not from a kayak...nice job man...


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Gyadd dangit man... Nice....


----------



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

Those are some monster reds for sure! The heck with the measurements...how much did it weigh!! Good job.


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

That is AWESOME!! My biggest red was 48in and in the yak too! Thanks for the report.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Friggin sick man!!!


----------



## hookdropper (Feb 7, 2009)

Awesome pics, that's a great day of fishing


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

congrats.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice catch Brandon


----------



## Farmer (Jul 3, 2009)

Gotta figure the first one was 50+ with tailed pinched. Chunkie devil too! 
Brandon, Wonder how many pounds of fish you caught this year? Insane year! 

With the oil spill behind us, this next season should be great for your Kayak fishing charter business!


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Monster reds - Great job Brandon! Let me know if you need some company and are headed out before the new year.


----------



## jeubank3 (Oct 2, 2007)

wow, awesome


----------



## joe bag o donuts (Oct 23, 2007)

Sweet! Looks like the Voltaeus handled it pretty well too.


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

Way to go Brandon on the Monster reds! KW species records are nice, but congrats on dominating in points over the 441 anglers across half the country for Kayak Wars!


----------



## Flathead (Oct 8, 2007)

Thats awesome:notworthy:


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

great job man !!!
:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::thumbsup:


----------



## reel-crazzzy (Sep 7, 2008)

SOME real studs for yak fishing:notworthy:


----------

